# Plan Set for MV BULIMBA



## Kitsunedesign (Dec 20, 2008)

G'day to all!
Just wondering if anyone ever purchased a set of the plans for the Freighter MV BULIMBA from the Taubman Plan Service? They are advising that these plans are no longer available! I am just wondering if anyone has a set that they want to sell/copy for a decent price?
Regards,
John F.
Hobart
Tasmania.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I do believe Loyal Hanna Dockyard now has the plans available.


----------

